# New to DCC



## Waldo (Nov 29, 2010)

I just purchased the LGB MTS starter set 72255. Using the 55016 remote controller I can work the steam loco ok using loco 2. When I put on the diesel it runs open I cannot control it. It runs at full throttle and does not respond to the 55016 controller. What am I doing wrong? Thanks.


----------



## Axel Tillmann (Jan 10, 2008)

Waldo, 

Give me a call and we can try to remotely debug your situation. Possibilities are too multifold to answer here. We might be able to share the results. 

508-529-9166


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

As a tip Waldo, do not cut and paste from a microsoft word document, you will get all that junk. Copy the text into a .txt file and then cut and paste that into the forum. 

Once word gets hold of your text, it adds all that formatting junk. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Waldo (Nov 29, 2010)

When would a good time be to call.

Played around some more and still can't get the diesel to work right Loco 4. Loco 2 Steam works fine and responds to the remote 55016.

System consists of 50111 Pwr & 55005 MTS Central Controller. 


Tried to reset loco by programming speed but not sure if I am doing that right. As I said before the diesel just runs open with all the lights on, blinking at top speed. Can't turn off lights using the 9 key on remote or anything else.

Thanks for your help.


Waldo


----------



## George Schreyer (Jan 16, 2009)

try turning off analog conversion. Set CV29 to 2 for 2 digit addressing or 34 for 4 digit addressing.


----------



## Waldo (Nov 29, 2010)

Agree I think I do have to turn off the analog but not sure how. In the useless manual provided it says you can change modes by hitting reset button & 0+22 button at same time. I don't see anything happen when I do that. Not sure if I have to be under Loco 04 when I do or not. I tried it kinds of ways no difference in results. Diesel just keep going and gojng.


----------



## George Schreyer (Jan 16, 2009)

Somebody that understands the MTS programming methods will have to chime in to help. For a "normal" DCC system, this would be easy.... but LGB had to do it way differently.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Usually when a digital engine takes off at full speed and has no controls, it is shorted inputs of track to motor, or shorted diodes on the input bridge. 

I believe the reset procedure listed above os for running a non dcc engine on the MTS system and uses one specific address. 
8 on the train mouse, and 00 on the 5501x unit.


----------



## George Schreyer (Jan 16, 2009)

Shorted input diodes would either short the track or in an odd case, put the straight signal on the motor controller, burn it up and then let the motor buzz. Two shorted output FETs could cause DC on the motor and result in a runaway. However, if the thing was ever reversed, which was probably tried, the other FETs would come on and probably short too, blowing up the whole thing. 

The processor itself may be damaged resulting in failure to interpret the DCC signal and reverting to analog. Turning off analog conversion MAY stop that, but then the thing wouldn't interpret a DCC signal and the loco would not run. Then it would be obvious that the decoder is toast, which it probably is anyway.


----------



## Axel Tillmann (Jan 10, 2008)

Sorry was head under water - nonetheless you can call us at any time during normal business hours.


----------



## radar3d (Dec 25, 2010)

To reset it to factory defaults the guides I have found say to set CV55 to 55. But make sure after you do that you go back and set CV 49 to 5 and CV 50 to 5, otherwise you can blow out your light bulbs as they are 5V.


----------

